

How do you deal with multiple Gmail accounts? - bitdrift

I currently have 4 Gmail accounts that I use on a fairly regular basis (for personal, work, side projects, etc). One of the accounts I forward to my personal account, but the others I want to keep separate and distinct.<p>I have tried the Gmail account switcher but I don't like not being able to see everything at once (plus it's slow switching between accounts). I also don't like desktop clients because their UX is old and clunky (apart from Sparrow, which I can't use because I'm on Linux) and I don't want to configure my client every time I find myself using a new machine. I'm also getting tired of having multiple browsers open just so that I can keep two accounts open at once.<p>So my question is--how do you deal with multiple email accounts? Am I missing out on something that others know about? Or is this a common problem?
======
petervandijck
I forward them all to 1 account. However, even though I've set this up before,
I can't for the life of me figure it out now.

Let's call EX the existing (old) email account that you want to keep and use
daily (your personal one), and NEW the new one that you want to forward to
your old one.

In NEW, settings>forward&pop3>allow pop3

In EX, settings>accounts>check mail pop3: add the new one.

The problem I'm having is that I can't seem to add the right settings for the
new one (which is a google app hosted email)

~~~
bo_Olean
have you tried this ?

username: username@yourdomain.com

pop.gmail.com as incoming server

smtp.gmail.com as outgoing server

Link :
[http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=33380)

~~~
petervandijck
Doesn't work with a domain name that uses Google apps.

~~~
rick888
It does, I have gmail for domain accounts all going into my main account.

You need to make sure SSL is on and the ports are different that the standard
pop3+smtp

------
madhouse
I'm using Gnus, problem solved. Only 4 separate mailboxes, but it could scale
to any number of sources, without trouble. The UI is the same as the rest of
my environment, fits in perfectly, it's flexible beyond imagination, and
tailored to my specific needs.

I used to use the gmail web UI before, but due to the problems you yourself
outlined, I switched to something much more powerful, something much more
flexible.

I love Gnus, now that I managed to set it up after more than 10 years of using
Emacs, and resisting the temptation to finally give gnus a real try.

~~~
mapleoin
What do you use to get your email? Do you index it? The last time I tried
using Gnus it used to take more than a minute to start up and I really don't
think I have that much mail, although I am subscribed to 10+ mailing lists.

~~~
madhouse
Plenty of mailing lists here (including some high traffic ones like LKML). I
use OfflineIMAP to sync my mail.

This results in pretty fast gnus startup times. But then, I only start it up
every once in a while when I have to reboot due to a kernel upgrade.

------
marilyn
I have several email accounts for different domains set up with google apps.
One is the primary one that I am always logged into, and the others I have set
up as an account I can send mail from (Settings, Accounts, Add another email
address you own) in the primary account. In addition, I set up a filters for
each of the email addresses that label the incoming mail according to what
address it was sent to, so I can easily identify which of my identities is
getting the email.

------
ollysb
I use the standard mail client on my iphone, macbook and imac. They all have
an "all accounts" inbox so you can view all your email at once.

------
Sapient
If you are using Firefox, I suggest the Gmail Manager plugin by Todd Long. I
have used quite a few Gmail plugins for Firefox, but none of them gets it
quite as right as this one.

Details here [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-
manager...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gmail-manager/)

------
tonyarkles
I use <http://www.sparrowmailapp.com/> to manage my 3 gmail accounts. No
affiliation with the company, just a satisfied (free beta) customer.

------
mindcrime
I have 3 GMail accounts I use regularly, so I just keep GMail open in three
tabs, and use the GMail account switcher to switch each tab to one of the
three accounts I care about.

~~~
petervandijck
I believe this doesn't work if you want to use Gmail's offline feature. Also,
the maximum seems 3 accounts?

Here's the official explanation (with this exact use case):
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/access-two-gmail-
accou...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/access-two-gmail-accounts-at-
once-in.html)

~~~
mindcrime
Interesting. I don't use the offline feature, so it had never come up as a
problem here.

------
sixtofour
As others have said, use an email client of some kind, and access gmail via
IMAP. See as many accounts as you want.

I use Thunderbird, your preference may vary.

